# Can't find a comic



## Serathinian (Jul 13, 2015)

Yup, me again. I've tried searching the tags but I don't remember enough of it to know what to look up. It's a comic that I'm 99% certain is on FA.

I think it took place on Christmas. The only thing I remember is one of the characters going under the table for a taste of D when two girls walk in asking where the guy went. Then one of them said "He's under the table isn't he? You couldn't wait until after dinner to do that?"

Sorry if it's not much to go on but you guys have helped me before.

Have a good one.

-Sera


----------



## akkocoon (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm not sure if it was intended to be so, But this sounds hilarious.


----------



## Serathinian (Jul 13, 2015)

That event in particular was for comedic effect. I think after that the girls demand they move their fun to the den so they can set the table. I'm pretty sure that happens don't quote me on that.


----------



## The Emperor (Jul 14, 2015)

OOOOOH, I remember that, maybe I can find it


----------



## Kinuki (Jul 14, 2015)

Sounds vaguely like something Demicoeur would make, but I dunno.


----------



## The Emperor (Jul 14, 2015)

Found it.. But, emh, how do I send it to you? I'm new and I don't want to break the rules xD


----------



## Serathinian (Jul 16, 2015)

Serathinian@gmail.com

I don't think it's against the rules to post links or the name of the comic.


----------



## Serathinian (Jul 18, 2015)

Hey you're right! It's a Demicoeur comic!

3 Dog Night Christmas Special

Thanks!


----------



## UBO127 (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi I'm a comic book artist and I think you would love my book! The Kings of the Wastelands:
One of the last living dogs in a post apocalyptic wasteland where 
his kind are seen as a delicacy, Jacob is driven to seekvengeance
for the violent death of his family at the hands (or paws) of a Tiger
named Hunter and his gang of zoo escapees. Jacob must now journey 
cross country to find these twisted animals and bring them to heel,
no matter what it takes or who stands in his way.

https://www.facebook.com/KingsOfTheWastelands
buy it here:
http://houndcomics.com/houndstore/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=154


----------



## Serathinian (Jul 20, 2015)

Wouldn't hurt to give it a look. Thank you.


----------

